# Chao Island! Nostalgic. Anyone else?



## HelloAnna (Mar 24, 2014)

[Gamecube] Sonic Adventure 2: Chao Island

Personally, I want to buy a gamecube again just for this game. (Only like $10 I believe?) But I have no idea how to find the game... 

Let me know if this thread was already made.. xD Anyone else played this before? I_* loved*_ it. It might not even be that good of a game, but at the time, I was obsessed and it's one of my childhood favourites.​


----------



## Horus (Mar 24, 2014)

I loved this part about Sonic so much, it was amazing. I'll never know why they stopped putting it in their games.

If you have a Xbox, SA2B is on the marketplace and you can play it on there. The only problem with it is that you can't connect to a Nintendo advance so you can't get Jewel, Transparent, or Invisible chao.


----------



## HelloAnna (Mar 24, 2014)

Horus said:


> I loved this part about Sonic so much, it was amazing. I'll never know why they stopped putting it in their games.
> 
> If you have a Xbox, SA2B is on the marketplace and you can play it on there. The only problem with it is that you can't connect to a Nintendo advance so you can't get Jewel, Transparent, or Invisible chao.



Forgot to mention it's Sonic Adventures 2: Battle in the OP ^^ I had an xbox, but as I moved I don't really use it for much. Thinking on getting a gamecube in the future, it gives it more of the nostalgia xD I loved Chaos though, they're so adorable!  Glad to know I'm not the only one who remembers/likes it.. xD​


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 24, 2014)

Favorite part about Sonic Adventure 2: Battle was the Chao Gardens, really wish Sega would bring this back in some form. :/ Glad I get to relive it by either bringing out the Gamecube or firing up the PS3 version. One of these days I'll raise a Hero Chaos Chao.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2014)

Chao were the only reason I replayed stages. 

I loved the Chao a lot--also constantly carried one in a VMU. Probably still have it in there if I could get batteries for that thing and find it... Tempted to just play on my Computer somehow. I miss Chao Gardens. :/


----------



## typhoonmoore (Mar 24, 2014)

I absolutely loved the chao garden in sa2b, It was so much fun for me as a kid, and I still continues to be for me now =D! Also, did you know you can buy sa2 or sa2b on Steam? http://store.steampowered.com/app/213610/


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2014)

Omg, yess e_e

Do want a gamecube again now


----------



## Zeo (Mar 26, 2014)

Horus said:


> I loved this part about Sonic so much, it was amazing. I'll never know why they stopped putting it in their games.
> 
> If you have a Xbox, SA2B is on the marketplace and you can play it on there. The only problem with it is that you can't connect to a Nintendo advance so you can't get Jewel, Transparent, or Invisible chao.



Oh my god yes, that's basically my favorite part when playing Sonic games, is because of the Chao mechanics they used. Like you said, I'm not sure why they stopped using those now. 

Even if I have an Xbox or something... I don't want to buy SAB2 because no access to Jewel chao so yeah... e_e


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 26, 2014)

I LOVED Chao Island<33
such amazing memories
my mum was obsessed with the little dreamcast tamagotchi esque chao thing you could use


----------



## jolokia (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh wow. Man I loved Chao so much, I pretty much broke the races. I had a little Sonic Chao that had over 3000 on every stat. He'd finish the Peridot course before the rest had gotten up the first slope. Here, have a pic of Donny the Destroyer. 






I got Sonic Advance for jewel eggs, had the Tails chao from Phantasy Star Online, I had pretty much everything. 


Seems like Chao was something that people either loved or hated though. I was hanging out on a Sonic website a lot back then and there were a few like me who really liked Chao, but I'd say the majority of the users hated Chao and complained about having to raise a chao before they could get all the emblems, it was "boring". I guess that's why Sega took it out


----------



## Krulkip (Mar 26, 2014)

I spend DAYS on raising Chao. It was so addicting! But I agree with jolokia, I think a lot of people also hated it. ^^' If my brother didn't have his little sis (me) raising a Chao I don't think he'd have gotten the emblems himself.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 26, 2014)

I LOVED the Chao gardens! I honestly would love another sonic game that had chao gardens


----------



## HelloAnna (Mar 26, 2014)

Yayyyyyyy for the replies <3 ;-; Really want a gamecube xD Runs $10-$30 in a video game store downtown in my area 

P.S. I refer to Chao Island, but it goes by many names ~​
- - - Post Merge - - -



Krulkip said:


> I spend DAYS on raising Chao. It was so addicting! But I agree with jolokia, I think a lot of people also hated it. ^^' If my brother didn't have his little sis (me) raising a Chao I don't think he'd have gotten the emblems himself.



Really?! How could people hate it D: I adored it and me and all my cousins I grew up with were addicted ;-; ​
- - - Post Merge - - -



Kaiaa said:


> I LOVED the Chao gardens! I honestly would love another sonic game that had chao gardens



If only Dx If it ran smoothly and on the 3DS <3 ;-; I also miss sonic in general, not sure if there was any other games out but I liked sonic... xD​


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 26, 2014)

I really liked Sonic Adventure and Sonic Adventure 2, those were the best sonic games I ever played. I really want another game like those and I want chao gardens. (Heck I'd be fine with a Chao spin off where you just breed chao and do the mini games lol) I know critics would be all like "There is nothing new about this game, they stuck with the same formula etc etc" but that formula works. That formula made 2 really awesome games.


----------



## jolokia (Mar 27, 2014)

I miss the exploration elements of Sonic Adventure 1. That was another thing a lot of people hated for some reason but I just really liked having a world to wander around in. Station Square was so awesome. If anyone's old enough to remember the old Genesis Sonic games, they were FULL of stuff to explore, bashing through walls to find secret TVs and rings and powerups or entire secret sections... 

Not that the Sonic Adventure games weren't flawed. The camera was appalling, for one thing, and I remember glitching through floors and dying entirely too many times. Also, not being able to play as "proper Tails" was disappointing in SA2, that mech thing should've been exclusive to Eggman.

...But, Chao. Chao are the best. I would so play a 3DS Chao sim.


----------



## Neriifur (Mar 28, 2014)

SA2: Battle was definitely one of my favorite games when I was younger, and I loved the Chaos so much.  I had a friend at the time and I used to go to her house all the time and we'd raise Chaos and race them against once another, etc.  I'd say get the game.. hey it's only $10, why not?

Try looking for it on Amazon or Ebay if you don't have any use game stores in your area.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 28, 2014)

Ahh, Chao Gardens. I miss them so much, they were so greeeeat though! I spent countless hours in Chao gardens. Miss them so much.


----------



## BellManAC (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't know why they don't have this is any of the games after Sonic 2....everyone loved it :/ 

And it added so many more hours to the game then the regular quests!


----------



## LinDUNguin (Apr 8, 2014)

Omg I played this so much as a kid. When I was new to it and didn't know the mechanics (The Chao Life Cycle) and my first chao that I absolutely loved died instead of reincarnated, I cried for hours. I just picked it up this last Summer and created an all S stat Shiny Normal Neutral Chaos chao! The only thing is after that point I got bored with it and dropped it again, but it's cool to drop in every 3 months or something and play for a week just to breed cool chao. It's crazy all the combinations you can make 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, they really should add chaos into the new sonic games. It'd probably be the only redeemable thing about them imo, lol. I haven't enjoyed a sonic game since SAB2, and it really was only for the chaos.


----------



## dvelanova (Apr 9, 2014)

Ohhhhhh man.

My cousin and I were real big into breeding two-tone chao back in the day. I even had an invisible and translucent chao, but alas, my 1016 memory card became corrupted and ate my chao file. I'm still pretty bummed over it, I had those chao since I was like 9 or 10 when I first got the GC. (at least my main file was saved).

I've had to start over since then, and its pretty hard breeding chao when you start from scratch.


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 9, 2014)

omg I was addicted to this I literally only played the games 4 tha chaos

I loved playing throwing the hell chaos lol

I tried really hard to get an amy chao but I just couldnt figure it out and eventually gave up. I got so angry when one of my favorite chaos died omf


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit (Apr 9, 2014)

Duuudeee, I played that game specifically for the Chaos *_* Too much fun.

How 'bout dem Chao Races? ...I don't think I ever really payed attention to the stats on my guys though, I just wanted them to look cute as specific animals :I lol


----------



## Zeo (Apr 11, 2014)

I bought Sonic Adventure 2 for my PS3 few days ago, but I noticed that due to graphical glitch (not sure if it was just a bug or was intended) that you can't get a shiny two-tone anymore. If you bred a shiny monotone Chao with a normal Chao, you'll get a weird, lightbulb-like Chao (as in, they actually glow).

Here's an example of some guy from Xbox360 that tried to breed his shiny orange monotone Chao with a normal Chao and he got this as a result.



Spoiler



What chao looked like right from the egg. 







When he used a dark character to pet the chao to make it have dark alignment, it would look like this.








I've done some experiments with this with some other shiny monotone chao (mainly blue one and gray one), and got the similar results. From what I've noticed... the hero alignment will have pretty much the same coloration as what normal Hero chao would look like (except it's all glowy, of course) and the neutral alignment seem to share the same coloration as a two-tone white chao (like with hero alignment, all glowy of course), but the major difference you can tell for dark chao is that it'll have white tip, and the base color would appear the same as what shiny monotone parent bred with. For example, if you bred with shiny blue monotone chao and normal chao. The dark chao would have basic blue base, with glowy white tips.


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 13, 2014)

Yush i loved this feature!

All dem chaos


----------

